# Communications Evening Supervisor



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Evening Supervisor, Public Safety Communications Center
Institution:
*Harvard University*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/04/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Auto req ID: * 41703BR
*School/Unit: * Harvard University Police Department
*Department: * Harvard University Police Department

*Duties & Responsibilities:* 
Reporting to the Communications Center Manager at the Harvard University Police Department, the Public Safety Communication Center Supervisor will serve a vital role in the overall operations of the Harvard University Police Communications Center. Main duties and responsibilities of this role include, but are not limited to the following:

Leadership and oversight for all inbound and outbound public safety communications and monitoring of alarm and critical system signals. The systems include routine and emergency phone calls, alarm monitoring, video security, radio, and connections to state, regional and federal computer systems and radio networks.
Ensures that proper staffing is achieved at all times in the communications center through creative scheduling and safeguards in compliance with departmental and university requirements, regulations, policies and procedures.
Directing, coaching and supervising the Dispatchers team to ensure operational protocols are met and public safety of the community is their top priority.
Services phone calls received in communications center that are beyond scope of dispatcher.
Listens to recorded calls for quality control check of appropriate communication center protocols.
Regularly reviews policies and procedures to ensure they are applicable and update as required. Survey industry standards to make sure department is current with trends.
Staff the front desk, greet community members and assist as able or direct to appropriate function in department. Handle walk in services for laptop or bike registration, sign and notify department staff of package arrivals.
Advise on communication center technology to allow the department to remain on the current edge of industry trends and standards relating to public safety dispatching, security technology including alarm monitoring/ programming, CCTV (both analog and IP), emergency phones, and computerized applications.
Point of contact for physical access control requirements during shift, including CCure reviews to facilitate well-being checks and ID application interface to disable affiliates when required.
Supervise and participate as required when broadcasts of public safety communications are needed to allow the HUPD to respond to calls for service.
Recognizes situations where information must be escalated to HUPD administration and University officials for further action or for widespread notification to the greater Harvard University Community
Coordinate with HUPD technical support to schedule and prioritize system maintenance and service work in communications center
Oversee and maintain the Computer Aided Dispatch system during assigned shift to ensure integrity and quality control of all data associated with the Larimore CAD. Be knowledgeable about requirements of the Clery Act, Uniform Crime Reports, The Higher Education Opportunity Act, and Title IX as it relates to police and public safety.
Oversight and coordination of ongoing training programs needed to ensure the excellence of the communication function for dispatchers, police officers and co-op students in the area of alarm and video monitoring, call receiving and dispatching in order to ensure our commitment to community policing and service is met.
Work with the Special Advisor to the Chief/Clery Act Coordinator to review police log entries and reports filed in systems to ensure accuracy and completeness of the information entered.
Performs other duties as assigned involving supervision int he communications work center.
*Basic Qualifications:*

Three years of experience as a communications center supervisor, or experience in equivalent area of responsibility as determined by the Chief of Police. This may include experience in a supervisory capacity with positions of progressive responsibility.

*Additional Qualifications:*

Bachelor's degree preferred; demonstrated strong leadership skills, able to work effectively in stressful situations, and show an overall commitment to the campus community. 
History of attending training and achieving certifications in areas of knowledge relating to public safety dispatching and technology, preferred. It is a plus if candidate currently possess one or more of the following certifications: CPR (BLS/HCP) certification; APCO Public Safety Telecommunicator 1, APCO Communications Training Officer, Emergency Medical Dispatch, CJIS Full Access. Demonstrated proficiency in standard office software as well as administrator level of C-Cure alarm monitoring software, a plus.

*Additional Information:*

Harvard University owns and operates more than seven hundred buildings of varying sizes, characteristics, and uses and is spread over a wide geographic area that encompasses approximately 26 million gross square feet of space. Working as a team with manager and day supervisor, this position will oversee the evening operations of the Communications Center to ensure and promote the efficient response of all public safety needs in the Harvard University community, which includes more than 19,000 students, 14,000 faculty and staff members in an open and accessible urban environment. Under the guidance of the Communication Center Supervisor, staff members working in the communications center are often the first professional to come in contact with community members requiring emergency services and routine requests for service or information. The Communications Center Supervisor recognizes members of the Harvard University community as the department's "customers" and strives to provide service that exceeds expectations, and foster the same culture of customer service excellence among members of the Communications Center.

*Pre-Employment Screening:* 
Criminal
Identity

*EEO Statement:* 
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation or any other characteristic protected by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Harvard University

Online App. Form:
https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGWEbHost/jobdetails.aspx?partnerID=25240&siteID=5341


----------

